
How I built a profitable SaaS web app: from idea to first sales - mskvsk
https://medium.com/@moskovski/how-i-built-a-profitable-saas-web-app-from-idea-to-first-sales-782efb19d900
======
jblok
Out of interest, how did you work out that you could make $10,000 MRR?

~~~
mskvsk
It's a pretty rough estimation for sure but I considered how much on average
is made by the Fiverr's top quote image content gigs and did a quick analysis
of how many packages could be sold on the verticals not covered by the
Fiverr's gigs.

Let's see how it goes though.

------
mskvsk
This is my third tutorial on building a simple and profitable SaaS. As usual,
I'm happy to answer any questions.

Thanks for reading!

~~~
galuggus
great tutorial

Could you link the previous two?

Will you offer the service to fiverr sellers? Whitelabel it to agencies?

What is your current revenue?

~~~
mskvsk
> Could you link the previous two? Sure, here [https://hackernoon.com/how-i-
> made-a-saas-webservice-earning-...](https://hackernoon.com/how-i-made-a-
> saas-webservice-earning-1000-monthly-profit-6d2b782b95c8)
> [https://hackernoon.com/i-used-lamp-to-make-a-saas-
> with-3700-...](https://hackernoon.com/i-used-lamp-to-make-a-saas-
> with-3700-mo-profit-heres-how-1c47033900e9)

> Will you offer the service to fiverr sellers? Whitelabel it to agencies?
> Totally. I also think I'll be able build a tiny network of affiliate
> partners for this app. As I'm the only person on the payroll I could offer
> pretty much substantial affiliate fee.

> What is your current revenue? The web service is just launched, let's wait
> at least a month to accumulate some stats. I'm testing Google Adwords,
> Facebook Ads, and LinkedIn Ads so, and it should negatively affect the
> short-term profits. But for the first month I would look at something like
> $200-500 in revenue.

